# My Ebike family



## jowwy (24 Nov 2018)

2 x Cube Acid ones, but set-up totally different


----------



## beepbeep (24 Nov 2018)

I hope they are stored in a strong room.....


----------



## southcoast (24 Nov 2018)

Eeh that’s great


----------



## jowwy (24 Nov 2018)

beepbeep said:


> I hope they are stored in a strong room.....


Alarmed and cctv direct to my phone and both locked together with secure+ D locks........


----------



## beepbeep (24 Nov 2018)

Bike beach ride - Holkham



North Norfolk....


----------

